# Using Flickr to post images solution



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Ok, firstly apologies if this is old news, but I had been struggling with this for a while and only just found a solution after being given clues as to what to look for by Maxtor.
Secondly sorry if it's in the wrong section.

Go to Google play store and download the app Flickr2BBcodeLITE for free.

On Flickr choose your desired image.
Click share.
On the Android version there is no option to acquire the BB code so just copy the URL.
Open the Flickr2BBcode LITE app and insert the URL code.
It will acquire the BB code further down the page.
Copy this.
Paste it into your post.
Job done :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5459379&posted=1#post5459379


----------

